# ASCO to ANZSCO Code (Skill Assessment)



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

I applied as Electronics Engineers for skills assessment. In old Skilled Occupation List(SOL), it was given code ASCO 2125-13, so I mentioned this ASCO code in my application. 
But today DIAC has announced new SOL and this Electronics Engineer is now been assigned ANZSCO Code 233411.

I wanted to ask that now which code will be given on my skill assessment result? And will it be still accepted by DIAC for Visa applications?


----------



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

DIAC have advised us that they will honour the ASCO code assessment for a period of 12 months after the introduction of the new SOL, or the expiry date of their 12-month validity of the assessment outcome letter, whichever is the sooner.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rackspace said:


> DIAC have advised us that they will honour the ASCO code assessment for a period of 12 months after the introduction of the new SOL, or the expiry date of their 12-month validity of the assessment outcome letter, whichever is the sooner.


If you are still waiting on the assessment, you could also enquire of the IEA and see if they will be starting to use the ANZSCO equivalents in their assessment advices.
I would expect they will.


----------



## muradk (Apr 4, 2010)

If anybody could help me out here. The new SOL list does not contain information about which organization should the skills be assessed from for a specific occupation as it was in the previous SOL list Can anyone tell me which organization should i get skills assessed from for Telecommunications Engineer listed in the new SOL list with ANZSCO code 263311. Is it going to be EngineerAustralia?

Also how many points can I get from this occupation as compared to being getting skills assessed for Electrical Engineer ?

Thanks and Regards,
Murad Kazmi


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

muradk said:


> If anybody could help me out here. The new SOL list does not contain information about which organization should the skills be assessed from for a specific occupation as it was in the previous SOL list Can anyone tell me which organization should i get skills assessed from for Telecommunications Engineer listed in the new SOL list with ANZSCO code 263311. Is it going to be EngineerAustralia?
> 
> Also how many points can I get from this occupation as compared to being getting skills assessed for Electrical Engineer ?
> 
> ...


Yours is one of those curly questions as we say at times Murad for in the older listings of SOL and A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information there is not a telecommunications engineer occupation but I can recall mention of it being inclusive to the Electronics engineer or engineering technologist occupations or even the Engineering Technologist [ nec ] with all engineer level occupations covered by the IEA.

The grouping of it re ANZSCO number with IT occupations is interesting and thus your question.
It will be some time, perhaps even 01 July [ date for new SOL implementation ] before the SOL is updated to present format and likewise the asri pages and with Immi fully involved in keeping processing going re existing applications whilst also setting themselves up internally re new listings and structure, there is likely going to be a lot of detail that may have not even been considered by them, occupational classifications being something that is just passed on to them, not really their jurisdiction re the ANZSCO numbering.

What you may want to do is send an email to the IEA as they may have some input into what ANZSCO classifications they will be responsible for re assessments and as well/or alternately do likewise with the ACS

As to points, I'd expect that all engineering and IT professions will remain at 60 points and if your qualifications are as an electrical engineer but you work in telecommunications, you may still want to review what occupation it is best for you to be assessed as and in which to apply with Immi.

Sorry I cannot be more specific and if you find something out, please post it.


----------



## muradk (Apr 4, 2010)

I had already emailed EngineersAustralia asking them about the details of these new additions in engineering occupations. 

I was going through the list again and noticed that there are more divisions within the telecommunications engineer as 
-313212 Telecommunications field engineer
-313213 Telecommunications network planner
-313214 Telecommunications technical officer or technologist

this makes things a little more confusing. The thing is that before this new list I was going to get my skills assessed as Electrical Engineer because my degree (Telecommunications Engineering) and my work experience (as RF Planner in GSM operator) were qualifying as Electrical Engineer.

Now that all these new occupations are added I find it confusing which one to get my skills assessed for because I find myself qualifying for 3 different occupations:

-313213 Telecommunications network planner
-263311 Telecommunications engineer
-233311 Electrical engineer

I have asked EA which one they will be assessing. Lets see what they respond. But do you have any idea which one I should go for or are all the same for the purpose of getting skills assessed?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

muradk said:


> I had already emailed EngineersAustralia asking them about the details of these new additions in engineering occupations.
> 
> I was going through the list again and noticed that there are more divisions within the telecommunications engineer as
> -313212 Telecommunications field engineer
> ...


IEA will still do assessments for electrical emgineer and any of the engineering disciplines that people have qualified in at degree level.
But before you go thinking you qualify in three different areas, it will be your primary qualification that will determine that and if your telecommunications degree was a sub-set of electrical engineering, that may be OK and also done by IEA but only time will tell with clarification of the Immi azri pages.

If you are looking to qualify for telecommunications in the IT area because that is where you have been working, I suspect it may be ACS and they will most likely still have the degree plus minimum four year experience requirement for assessment.
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1 may also be worth a look for info.

And of course, do shoot of an email to Immi - http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/professionals.htm
Please post on what you find out.


----------



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

muradk said:


> I had already emailed EngineersAustralia asking them about the details of these new additions in engineering occupations.
> 
> I was going through the list again and noticed that there are more divisions within the telecommunications engineer as
> -313212 Telecommunications field engineer
> ...


Radio Engineers use to fall under electronics not electrical.


----------



## muradk (Apr 4, 2010)

I had emailed IEA asking them about which codes they are responsible for assessing and this was their response:



> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> But I regret we ourselves have no guarantee yet from DIAC of the occupations for which Engineers Australia will be the authorised assessing authority after 1 July 2010. Thus I cannot provide the advice you seek.
> 
> ...


I also asked them to advise me on which occupation I should get my skills assessed on and this was their response to that 



> Please understand we cannot offer informal advice on possible outcomes for you ... you will appreciate that we leave ourselves well open to legal action from yourself if such outcomes are not realised as a result of the formal assessment.


Actually my work experience is not related to IT at all. I work as an engineer in planning new GSM sites and other tasks related to GSM sites in my region. So I don't think ACS has got to do anything with me. I have asked IEA also but I guess i'll get a clear answer in July sadly


----------



## zainameerullah (May 24, 2010)

rackspace said:


> DIAC have advised us that they will honour the ASCO code assessment for a period of 12 months after the introduction of the new SOL, or the expiry date of their 12-month validity of the assessment outcome letter, whichever is the sooner.


Honor mean, I have ASCO CODE 2231-79 Computing professional. My profession is still availabe but with different ANZSCO. I have a question that, while logging application for which code I should apply.

OR

Do we have any ASCO and ANZSCO comparasion list availabe.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

zainameerullah said:


> Honor mean, I have ASCO CODE 2231-79 Computing professional. My profession is still availabe but with different ANZSCO. I have a question that, while logging application for which code I should apply.
> 
> OR
> 
> Do we have any ASCO and ANZSCO comparasion list availabe.


I would hope that there will be some advice from Immi when they publish the new SOL as in the current format.

Meanwhile, I recall one poster posting something about ACS issuing ANZSCO assessments for people having attained them previously with an equivalent ASCO number but I have no concrete proof of that and you could contact ACS to see if that is the case.
Please post back on what you find.


----------



## Atif9211 (May 27, 2010)

Dear All,

I hv a question, if any one can help me out. I have done Masters in Computer Networks and doing Job as GSM Network Planner since 4 years. As per new SOL Telecommunication Network Planner category is available but my degree is related to Computer Sciences. Does I am eligible to apply for Aus Immigration and if yes then how can I related my degree with my experience.

Regards,

Atif


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Atif9211 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hv a question, if any one can help me out. I have done Masters in Computer Networks and doing Job as GSM Network Planner since 4 years. As per new SOL Telecommunication Network Planner category is available but my degree is related to Computer Sciences. Does I am eligible to apply for Aus Immigration and if yes then how can I related my degree with my experience.
> 
> ...


Your first step will be seeing what you can get assessed as with the ACS and with an occupational assessment you can look at what your overall eligibility will be once the new changes are fully implemented.


----------



## zainameerullah (May 24, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I would hope that there will be some advice from Immi when they publish the new SOL as in the current format.
> 
> Meanwhile, I recall one poster posting something about ACS issuing ANZSCO assessments for people having attained them previously with an equivalent ASCO number but I have no concrete proof of that and you could contact ACS to see if that is the case.
> Please post back on what you find.


I have asked ACS same question and but they gave me this answer. Still it is not clear!!!!

Dear Mr. Ameerullah,

A new list of Skilled Occupations (incorporating ANZSCO codes) has been published by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) on 17 May 2010 - this is in support of a proposed new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) to be implemented on 1 July 2010. It is intended that the new SOL would apply to all new GSM applications made from the date of implementation, except where transitional arrangements are likely to be provided for. Subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of amendments to the Migration Regulations 1994, it is intended that a new SOL would come into effect from 1 July 2010, along with the transitional provisions.

Subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of the proposed legislative amendments, it is intended that a number of transitional arrangements would be introduced to minimise the impact of this change on international students.

Further information is available on the DIAC's website at: whats-new.

What does this mean for people applying for a Migration Skills Assessment by the Australian Computer Society?

1- Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ASCO codes only. 
2 - From and including 1 July 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ANZSCO codes only. 
Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course. Please regularly visit the Migration Skills Assessment section on the ACS website for updated information.


----------



## Willys (May 29, 2010)

*Reply from ACS*

I applied skill assessment for "IT Manager" with ACS 6 weeks ago and it's a half way on the process. Now I don't know if this assessment will be applicable for "System Analyst" which is in the new SOL. I inquired ACS and the reply was as below. Anybody have any idea, Thanks.

=============================
The review of current Migration Regulations is taking place and until it is complete and the new Regulations are publicly available, the ACS is in no position to comment/act in any other way but according to the current Regulations.

Please continue to check the ACS website for updates relation to any further changes or information.
==============================


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Willys said:


> I applied skill assessment for "IT Manager" with ACS 6 weeks ago and it's a half way on the process. Now I don't know if this assessment will be applicable for "System Analyst" which is in the new SOL. I inquired ACS and the reply was as below. Anybody have any idea, Thanks.
> 
> =============================
> The review of current Migration Regulations is taking place and until it is complete and the new Regulations are publicly available, the ACS is in no position to comment/act in any other way but according to the current Regulations.
> ...


If you have a look at the wording of Immi announcements, then other than for onshore applications, the old SOL is effectively dead because Immi suspended taking applications.
That to some extent has left assessment organisations like the ACS in limbo land and I can appreciate that they would even be reticent to proceed with assessments against new ANZSCO classifications for legally until there is a new SOL produced and they are the annointed assessing authority, they really do not have the authority.
As they say, they can only really act in accordance with regulations current at the time.

Their mention of transitional arrangements is because of those published by Immi re the onshore applications.

I do not know whether Immi have had feedback from organisations like ACS or the Migration agents association re an assessments transition for offshore applicants_[ though they have been vocal on other issues ] _ and it will rest with Immi what cognisance they give to the situation.

Meanwhile the situation for people like you in No mans land is somehat worse because of you possibly heading down the garden path into the unknown.

I could make a guess and say Immi may unlikely address a transition beyween ASCO and ANZSCO but I may also be wrong.

If I was in the same situation, I suppose I would take the following approach.
*1.* Ask ACS if they can put a hold on your ASCO assessment until more is known with release of the new SOL if in fact they will allow ammended submissions for assessment against a new SOL classification.

*2.* I would also ask them whether ACS may be making a submission to Immi in respect to people that will be caught between ASCO and ANZSCO assessments.

*3.* And if they will put a hold on your assessment, I would then address myself to what new ANZSCO classification your qualifications and experience align you with and see whether you will meet the requirements for assessment.

It is certainly something of a mess and one that the Minister and Immi policy people can take no pride in.


----------



## ARC (May 18, 2010)

*I second that...*



Wanderer said:


> It is certainly something of a mess and one that the Minister and Immi policy people can take no pride in.


I second that...

It just shows lack of co-ordination between ACS and DIAC. If it would have been managed properly none of the ACS applicants would be in limbo. Or maybe (at-least) ACS should have stopped accepting assessment applications when new SOL was announced and DIAC told applicants to wait till 1st July.

I was about to launch my ACS assessment in Feb when MODL reverted and signaled some major changes and I am waiting till now. Each country (UK, Canada, Australia) has its cons in immigration process. Australia's being sudden disastrous surprises like 08 Feb 2010 and 17 May 2010.

You may wake up one fine morning to know that all of the sudden you are not eligible any more or they are going to refund your application.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ARC said:


> I second that...
> 
> It just shows lack of co-ordination between ACS and DIAC. If it would have been managed properly none of the ACS applicants would be in limbo. Or maybe (at-least) ACS should have stopped accepting assessment applications when new SOL was announced and DIAC told applicants to wait till 1st July.
> 
> ...


As woeful a transition as it is in some respects, you do have to remember that the ACS is just one of quite a few assessing authorities
And I doubt that Immi do have the legal power to direct assessing organisations on what approach they should take and the assessing authorities still need to assess for those onshore.

The changes are not so much sudden nor a surprise for reviews occurred in 2009 and there was a reasonable indication of what was being looked at and that was the future of SOL/MODL and CSL, the latter always having been seen as an interim measure.
When you see that the numbers of applicants queueing are something like three times the available annual places and that excess likely to grow whilst attaining the right occupations has been an issue, change did have to be made.

The one area where it could be better _[ and it yet may be resolved ]_ is to have some clarity on if there will be transition from ASCO/old SOL to ANZSCO/new SOL, though there is some onus on potential applicants to investigate thoroughly what they would be best doing.
So disastrous is probably something of a strong word to describe the situation and other than something of a wait, hopefully the numbers badly affected will be minimal.


----------



## ARC (May 18, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> As woeful a transition as it is in some respects, you do have to remember that the ACS is just one of quite a few assessing authorities.
> And I doubt that Immi do have the legal power to direct assessing organisations on what approach they should take and the assessing authorities still need to assess for those onshore..


Yes there are other authorities but that shouldn't be a problem of applicant. My point was, there must be somebody (it should be DIAC) making sure that the whole immigration process makes sense and is well co-ordinated and when a change is made, clients/applicants are not left in limbo. I hope you will agree with me.



Wanderer said:


> The changes are not so much sudden nor a surprise for reviews occurred in 2009 and there was a reasonable indication of what was being looked at and that was the future of SOL/MODL and CSL, the latter always having been seen as an interim measure.
> When you see that the numbers of applicants queueing are something like three times the available annual places and that excess likely to grow whilst attaining the right occupations has been an issue, change did have to be made..


For me, all of Feb 08 changes were sudden  
Priority Processing is a change that haunts all who have submitted applications - no one knows when their occupation will be dropped to lowest priority.



Wanderer said:


> The one area where it could be better _[ and it yet may be resolved ]_ is to have some clarity on if there will be transition from ASCO/old SOL to ANZSCO/new SOL, though there is some onus on potential applicants to investigate thoroughly what they would be best doing.


Same as always, all of us are expecting changes but what are the likely changes? Is there a reasonable indication of what SMP will be and how priorities will work after 1st July or SMP? Everything is kept hush hush till the last moment and then there could be an announcement in the end that none of us expects. I am against these kind of surprises because immigration is not an easy task - it takes time for a person to makeup his mind and choose a country to immigrate to from his homeland. Its never easy to leave your homeland. And when you make up your mind and submit your application or are about submit your application it is announced that xyz changes have been made from *today* and you dont qualify anymore  or you are at the lowest priority with uncertain future of your application - imagine how frustrating that can be 

All I am trying to say is immigration is not a joke for applicants and that DIAC should try to announce changes and give reasonable time before implementation so people can assess if Australia suits them or not (they can and could have done this in most cases). Like in current scenario they could announce exact details of the (most if not all) changes being implemented on 1st July so that everyone can read and assess themselves and get on with their lives instead of making speculations.

DIAC is not that bad (specially when compared to UKBA) all it needs is some improvement.



Wanderer said:


> So disastrous is probably something of a strong word to describe the situation and other than something of a wait, hopefully the numbers badly affected will be minimal.


I not sure about that lets see what 1st July brings for everyone  
lets hope for the best.


----------



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

ARC said:


> DIAC is not that bad (specially when compared to UKBA) all it needs is some improvement.


UKBA is processing application within weeks. 
DIAC sucks even worse than UKBA.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Re


> All I am trying to say is immigration is not a joke for applicants and that DIAC should try to announce changes and give reasonable time before implementation so people can assess if Australia suits them or not (they can and could have done this in most cases). Like in current scenario they could announce exact details of the (most if not all) changes being implemented on 1st July so that everyone can read and assess themselves and get on with their lives instead of making speculations.


If you have never worked in an organisation that has the responsibility for assessing thousands of applications each week you could easily fail to appreciate the work involved in monitoring what is going on to determine what ought to be reviewed and then developing changes.

And then you have the situation where people knowing that a system is being changed will expedite applications and that will cause two main problems,
One being for applicants for if they rush an application they could get it wrong.
Then there is the flood of applications that occurs and that is most likely the main reason why offshore applications were suspended.

You may have been unaware of changes being developed but those announced on 08Feb. were certainly not out of the blue and there had been some expectations of them being ready about three months earlier, that being just another indication of the complexity of various issues that had to be addressed.
Easy to say have it all fully developed beforehand re


> whole immigration process makes sense and is well co-ordinated and when a change is made, clients/applicants are not left in limbo. I hope you will agree with me.


Again, why it is taking time and only relatively few applicants in limbo.

As to how priorities will work in the future, be it July 01 or not, perhaps you have not bothered to read the information available, it being clearly stated what the priority levels are.
As to what will be on the SMPs you can expect them to closely resemble what was on the CSL, there being a bit of variation re state needs and their former sponsorship lists are something of an indication.

You may not like the changes and yes, resistance to change is a natural trait but if you knew anything of what has been occurring you may appreciate why the changes are as they are and in reality, other than the chance from ASCO to ANZSCO that has just given an extra twist, the changes for most professionals with in demand skills will have altered little.

Sure it'll be frustrating for some but perhaps additional time to investigate what Australia may be like, costs of living and where in Australia may suit people best can be used to ones advantage.
Many people do seem to take on immigration with no real idea of what may be ahead of them after having a visa granted.


----------



## ARC (May 18, 2010)

rackspace said:


> UKBA is processing application within weeks.
> DIAC sucks even worse than UKBA.


Yes your are right - processing time is a huge plus of UKBA but at the same time you remain at the edge and under pressure that you have to maintain a certain status (which is pretty high for a new comer) because you will be assessed again after 2 years - there is a chance they might throw you out after 2 years if you don't make enough points (enough salary) even if you have a job that gives you enough to survive as a starter.

You are asking a guy to make UK his home (its in the initial application form) he says yes and leaves his homeland and relatives to start over for a better future and at the same time you say okay we have your commitment but we can throw you out after 2 years if you dont earn xxxx amount and pay us xxxx tax.

Its like saying - okay give this guy a chance - if he is able to earn and pay tax we'll keep him otherwise we'll throw him out. Its a win win situation for UK but its a risky chance for the applicant. I dont think its a fair deal, commitment needs to be from both ends. 
Australia and Canada are better for immigrants in this regard.


----------



## ARC (May 18, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Re
> If you have never worked in an organisation that has the responsibility for assessing thousands of applications each week you could easily fail to appreciate the work involved in monitoring what is going on to determine what ought to be reviewed and then developing changes.
> 
> And then you have the situation where people knowing that a system is being changed will expedite applications and that will cause two main problems,
> ...


I have bothered to read about new priority levels but we are still not sure about SMP are we?

Maybe you got the wrong idea about me - I not agaisnt DIAC or Australia - I have choosen Australia for immigration for a reason. I am talking about where in my view DIAC or whole immigration process could be improved i.e announce details of the changes before they are implemented. There is always room for improvment, isn't there?

I am not worried about the changes and I am not resisting the change becuase my resistance has no meaning to DIAC - besiedes I am on the new SOL and I am quite sure i'll still be eligible after 1st July.

Australia has every right to makes changes to immgration to best suit its needs but they should consider effects on applicants that are in process.

Its an endless discussion - with no out come - whatever we say is not going to effect any policy or the way it is implemented. So I am out of it, sorry if I have offended anyone. Lets wait for 1st July and SMP.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rackspace said:


> UKBA is processing application within weeks.
> DIAC sucks even worse than UKBA.


You a Beatles fan are you for didn't they have a line Yeah, yeah, yeah and I can add a little dab'll do ya!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ARC said:


> I have bothered to read about new priority levels but we are still not sure about SMP are we?
> 
> Maybe you got the wrong idea about me - I not agaisnt DIAC or Australia - I have choosen Australia for immigration for a reason. I am talking about where in my view DIAC or whole immigration process could be improved i.e announce details of the changes before they are implemented. There is always room for improvment, isn't there?
> 
> ...


Well you may not be too sure about the SMP but quite clearly occupations in them will be priority No.2.

What you also seem to have lost sight of or taken bugger all notice of is that already right now the numbers of skilled visas in the queue for consideration is only about three times what the annual intake may be.

If you think about it for a moment, it would have been just bloody ridiculous to not have suspended taking offhore applications on the old SOL if that number was mushrooming.
Meanwhile with a priority focus on employer sponsorship the ratio of independent applicants to available spaces can only but grow.

Already there are applications that will never likely see the light of day and hence announcement of capping and ceasing legislation so people in that situation can be told they will never likely have a chance so here's a refund.

As to improvement you suggest, it is a proven fact that when you announce the full details of changes in advance, there will be a flood of applications as had already occurred I say again.
Immi did exactly that with the 08Feb. announcement did they not and again a flood was looming.

It would seem you would want that to happen and have four or five years worth of applications in a queue and I doubt you would be happy waiting that long now would you.
So how good would your ideas be then?


----------



## sr786 (May 31, 2010)

*Asco-anzsco-sol-correlations*

FOR ALL THOSE WHO ARE CONFUSED WITH WHAT THE RE ASCO CODES RELATES TO CHECK THIS OUT.

SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST (SOL) - SCHEDULE 4
(INCLUDING DIAC-ENDORSED ASCO - ANZSCO CORRELATIONS AS AT 1 JULY 2010)
This list applies to occupations in the State Migration Plans (StatSOL) with ANZSCO codes. This list applies to applicants for subclasses
176 (Skilled - Sponsored), 886 (Skilled - Sponsored), 475 (Skilled - Regional Sponsored) and 487 (Skilled - Regional Sponsored) visas who are nominated by
a State or Territory government agency.
Applicants can only nominate an ANZSCO occupation from 1 July 2010. The ASCO codes correlated to ANZSCO occupations provide DIAC-endorsed
policy guidance for the purposes of acceptable skills assessments. An applicant with a relevant valid skills assessment in an ASCO occupation should map it to
the relevant ANZSCO occupation.

JUST SEARCH-----http://www.immi.gov.au/employers/_pdf/asco-anzsco-sol-correlations.pdf


----------



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah! It was announced 4 days ago.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The link
Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)
The SOL/ENSOL transitions will take some weight off a few minds but there are conditions there, mainly re an assessment remaining valid.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Transition from having an ASCO assessment applicable to new ANZSCO occupations has been announced.
Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)
You'll need to scroll down for the SOL/ENSOL listings links.
*Conditions do apply *and the obvious one being that your ASCO assessment from an assessing authority is still valid.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*This thread is for information only.
Personal situation query posts will be deleted.*


----------

